# Console 下的中文显示

## shenlei

Console 下的中文显示 (没有起Xorg)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

我安装了Gentoo2004.3， 作服务器用，

USE＝“cjk nls”

locales.build:

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

more /etc/env.d/100i18n 

LC_ALL=zh_CN

发现用SecurityCRT ssh上去，目录显示中文没问题，但是本地登陆上去，中文显示就是乱麻了

连ls －l显示的都是乱了，请教如何解决这个问题！！！

----------

## EricHsu

你的 locales.build 有些问题, 请参看该贴: 最精简有效的 glibc locales 设定. 希望能对你有所帮助  :Smile: 

----------

